# BLACK HUNTER RECURVE VS Black hunter longbow...



## SOLOGUY (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys-

My wife got a BH longbow and I love shooting it- Its the 30 Lb, and so fun to shoot- and it points so well for me....so I got to thinking about trying a #45 for hunting this year but cant decide between the longbow version and the recurve. How smooth is the recurve draw at 28-29" ? Im assuming the longbow feels the same... I thought the recurve version may give a lil more punch for hunting but Id settle for the longbow no problem....

Opinions / suggestions / experiences please - love to hear whatever anyone has to say

** BTW I accidently posted this in general topics so I re-posted here- hoping the mods will delete other- thanks and sorry**


----------



## huntmaster70 (May 26, 2006)

I bought the Galaxy Ember longbow version, 50# this year. It seems very smooth,w/o handshock & as quick as most other 50# stickbows. I killed a 6pt from the ground with it & I'm very pleased & satisfied with it. I'm undecided about getting the recurve limbs to try as I've read that they are a little bit quicker but no where near as quiet. I'll take quiet over a few fps gain any day.


----------



## Mgw7989 (Feb 24, 2019)

I like the looks of these


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I shot the recurve model all last summer and loved it. Very smooth drawing and pointed very well.

I just got the Ursa in yesterday and that is very nice as well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

I’ve got both, the longbow is 45 and recurve is 40. I set them both up the same way and I just prefer the longbow, and for reference, I’ve always been a recurve guy! 

They draw and feel about the same but the longbow is quieter and more forgiving. I put a plastic selway slide on, on it and a new string and I have a sweet shooting hunting bow for around $125. 

I’ve got a few more expensive bows and I honestly shoot this bow better than any other bow I own.....


----------



## lrworkman (Mar 18, 2007)

Been looking at these. Thank you,


----------



## scott stith (Feb 10, 2019)

I have the Black Hunter longbow 40#, my son has the same in recurve. If you're just starting out, or changing from compound/release to traditional like me....can't think of a better way to go. I wanted to be able to see if I could do it, and enjoy it enough to then go out and spend the bigger dollar on some nicer gear. Hell a new 64" Bear Super Kodiak ( a bow I've loved how it looks for over 30 years now) is 799.00. That's a lot to put out there just to try something. But 119.00 to my door in 3 days I was willing to do. It's only been about a month and I've enjoyed it so much I'm now looking at used Buffalo, or maybe even a new Satori.


----------



## hannman (Aug 30, 2013)

Where did you order from. I'm in Canada and can't seem to find a dealer that sells them


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

Lancaster archery sells them under the Galaxy Ember name


----------



## scott stith (Feb 10, 2019)

Got mine off Amazon.


----------



## hannman (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the places to purchase. Everything I've read says they are great value for money. Time to find out!


----------



## TradJediKnight (Jun 2, 2018)

I've also got the longbow limbs. I love how crazy quiet it is. All I hear is the arrow hitting the target.


----------



## TradJediKnight (Jun 2, 2018)

Terrible photo... but seriously, I love this bow!


----------

